# Tornados Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012



## dahon (2 Mai 2012 às 14:16)

Vi agora uma reportagem em directo na rtp sobre um possível tornado em Sesimbra as imagens mostravam estragos consideráveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 14:21)

*Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012*

Após uma rápida e simples pesquisa no facebook, encontrei algo. Fotos de Escola Rui Meira


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2012 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após uma rápida e simples pesquisa no facebook, encontrei algo. Fotos de Escola Rui Meira:



Assim à primeira vista, parece de facto que passou por ali um tornado. Pelas condições de instabilidade da atmosfera, não me choca nada essa ocorrência. Esperemos que não tenham havido muitos mais estragos do que esses reportados nas fotos...


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2012 às 15:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2012*



ecobcg disse:


> Assim à primeira vista, parece de facto que passou por ali um tornado. Pelas condições de instabilidade da atmosfera, não me choca nada essa ocorrência. Esperemos que não tenham havido muitos mais estragos do que esses reportados nas fotos...



Sim, a estrutura da base da nuvem parece mesmo uma wall cloud, com tornado, e a forma da base tem mesmo pinta de haver ali circulação bem organizada

Curioso que a atmosfera não está muito instavel na sua vertical, havendo sim muita energia nos niveis baixos ( supericie aos 850-700hpa).
Podem continuar a haver alguns fenomenos de vento forte, ou mesmo tornados  fracos (EF0) ao longo da tarde especialmente na zona do ribatejo, alto alentejo e litoral alentejano devido á manutenção do perfil rotacional do vento nos niveis baixos, e shear dos 0 aos 3km....mas na minha opinião as probabilidades de algo assim mais severo são baixas dado a atmosfera não estar no todo assim tão instavel


----------



## MontijoCity (2 Mai 2012 às 15:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2012*

Vídeo RTP:


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2012 às 15:40)

MontijoCity disse:


> Vídeo RTP:



Um tornado que considero muito intenso face á situação atmosférica, que á partida não é nada do outro mundo.
Já tivemos sinópticas piores e não houve tornados...

Este de hoje, a olho, parece um EF1, talvez num patamar elevado....o facto de reportarem pedras da calçada arrancadas e arvores de grande porte desenraizadas pôe em duvida se por momentos não se atingiu um borderline EF2...mas isso os técnicos do IM averiguarão.

Amanhã os parametros dinamicos até se vão agravar um pouco,* o que não significa necessariamente mais tornados*, mas é importante que as pessoas tomem os tais cuidados basicos...manter as valas de drenagem abertas e limpas e fixar ou guardar objectos soltos.
Mesmo sem tornados, numa situação de ventos fortes de origem convectiva podem-se facilmente gerar grandes prejuizos, e se forem tomadas as medidas básicas estamos não só a fazer pelo nosso bem como pelo dos outros.
Qualquer vaso, tijolo, pedra, viga de madeira, etc pode-se tornar num autentico missil se projectado por ventos fortes


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2012 às 17:11)

Comunicado oficial do IM:



> *TORNADO NA PENÍNSULA DE SETÚBAL*
> 
> 2012-05-02 (IM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 17:46)

Novo tornado, pela publicação no FB foi há 2/3 horas atrás:






Foto: Escola Rui Meira


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2012 às 17:59)

Mais um tornado registado em Portugal, nos últimos anos têm-se registado uns quantos, este  infelizmente causou danos materiais


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2012 às 18:00)

*Re: Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012*



> *Tornado irrequieto vai de Sesimbra a Setúbal em 60 minutos*
> 
> Pelo caminho, os ventos fortes foram arrancando telhados e até árvores de grande porte.
> 
> ...


http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=60655

Não me parece que tenha sido o tornado que tenha durado 60 minutos, mas sim a estrutura da supercélula.

Mas o mais interessante desta notícia é o facto de dizer que o IM ter mais registos de outras situações na zona centro do país... que outras situações? Outros tornados? Ou outras situações de quedas de árvores e danos me telhados, mas provocadas apenas por ventos mais fortes?

Notícia um pouco mal redigida, na minha opinião...


----------



## fablept (2 Mai 2012 às 18:10)

*Re: Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012*



ecobcg disse:


> http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=60655
> 
> Não me parece que tenha sido o tornado que tenha durado 60 minutos, mas sim a estrutura da supercélula.
> 
> ...



Só o título da notícia.."Tornado irrequieto"

Há este video, mas apenas mostra um pouco dos estragos


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2012 às 18:56)

Para completar:

Imagem de Radar dos valores de Reflectividade pelas 12:00H (11:00h UTC)





Copyright @ IM

Imagem de Radar dos valores de Reflectividade pelas 13:20H (12:20h UTC)





Copyright @ IM

Parece que, pelo que foi referido pelo IM da outra ocorrência em Santarém, se nota na imagem da Reflectividade no Radar um fortalecimento da Célula nessa zona, existe também uma outra célula com valores de Reflectividade idênticos perto de Castelo Branco por volta dessa mesma hora.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2012 às 19:00)

*Re: Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012*



ecobcg disse:


> Mas o mais interessante desta notícia é o facto de dizer que o IM ter mais registos de outras situações na zona centro do país... que outras situações? Outros tornados? Ou outras situações de quedas de árvores e danos me telhados, mas provocadas apenas por ventos mais fortes? Notícia um pouco mal redigida, na minha opinião...



Sim, o IM tem registo de ocorrência de *outras situações* no país; podes ouvir nos audio inseridos no seguinte link:

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2452455


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2012 às 19:12)

*Re: Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012*



Gerofil disse:


> Sim, o IM tem registo de ocorrência de *outras situações* no país; podes ouvir nos audio inseridos no seguinte link:
> 
> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2452455



Pronto, pelo audio percebe-se que são outras situações idênticas a esta...mas pela notícia escrita não era bem perceptível...


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2012 às 19:44)

O Saul Monteiro da MeteoAlerta passou pela zona:


----------



## fablept (2 Mai 2012 às 20:23)

O Telejornal da RTP1, tem um video do tornado..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 20:42)

Bom, pelas fotografias, pelas imagens do Google Earth e do que ainda me lembro de quando lá estive (pouco mais de um mês), a "orientação" dos tornados são as seguintes:











Prováveis localizações de onde foram tiradas as fotografias dos tornados (1-1º tornado; 2-2º tornado):




Pode não ser nada de relevante, mas pode ajudar ao "estudo" das localizações dos tornados (visto que a Lagoa de Albufeira foi o sítio de onde eles foram fotografados, e não onde ocorreram, penso).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 21:53)

Estive a trocar algumas mensagens com o autor das fotos, e ele enviou-me um provável trajecto da célula, baseado nos relatos e fotos:





Agradeço a colaboração ao "Escola Rui Meira".


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

> O meteorologista especializado na área de observação remota, Paulo Pinto, disse hoje à agência Lusa que pequenos tornados como o que hoje provocou danos materiais e um ferido ligeiro na Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra, são relativamente frequentes em Portugal.
> 
> «Estes fenómenos ocorrem bastante mais do que aquilo que todos nós (eu, inclusive) temos noção, uma vez que são de muito pequena escala e, em geral, são tornados de nível reduzido, ou seja, F0 ou F1 (os primeiros dois níveis da Escala de Fujita Modificada), indicou Paulo Pinto.
> 
> ...


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-tornados-meteorologia-tvi24-tempo/1345337-4071.html


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Mai 2012 às 23:39)

fablept disse:


> O Telejornal da RTP1, tem um video do tornado..



E aqui está ele... 
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=550128&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## romeupaz (3 Mai 2012 às 14:43)

Reparem nos comentários 
http://jornalcomerciodoseixalesesimbra.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/mini-tornado-causa-ferido-ligeiro-em-sesimbra/


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 20:29)

Super célula a aproximar-se da Lagoa de Albufeira como se pode ver no radar, em que formou um Tornado que percorreu cerca de 1km em sentido a NE.


----------

